# اسحق رمز للمسيح



## اني بل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اسحق رمز للمسيح


بالإيمان قدَّم إبراهيم إسحاق وهو مُجرَّب. قدَّم الذي قَبِلَ المواعيد وحيده، الذي قيل له: إنه بإسحاق يُدعى لك نسل 
إن أجمل ما في حياة إسحاق، أنها مليئة بالرموز والظلال لربنا يسوع المسيح. 

(1) لقد سماه الله بهذا الاسم قبل أن يولد، إذ قال لإبراهيم: «سارة امرأتك تلد لك ابنًا وتدعو اسمه إسحاق»، كما تسمَّي الرب يسوع، له المجد، قبل ولادته إذ قال الملاك للعذراء «وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنًا وتُسمينه يسوع» 
(2) معنى كلمة "إسحاق" ضحك أو سرور، فقد قالت سارة أمه عند ولادته: «قد صنع إليَّ الله ضحكًا»أي أنشأ الله ليَّ سرورًا. والرب يسوع ـ له كل المجد ـ ليس فقط موضوع مسرة الله وفرحه ، بل هو أيضًا مصدر كل فرح وبهجة للإنسان «لا تخافوا! فها أنا أُبشركم بفرحٍ عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مُخلص هو المسيح الرب»(3) إسحاق هو النسل الحقيقي لإبراهيم وقد قبل فيه إبراهيم الوعد من الله بالبركة «ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم الأرض» ؛ غل3: 16) وفي هذا نرى رمزًا جميلاً للرب يسوع المسيح، لأن الله قد «باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح» (أف1: 3) 

(4) عندما أراد الله أن يمتحن إبراهيم بأن يُقدم إسحاق مُحرقة على جبل المُريا، لم يُبدِ إسحاق الشاب أية مقاومة لأبيه الشيخ، وفي هذا نرى رمزًا جميلاً للطاعة الكاملة التي أظهرها الابن الوحيد، ربنا يسوع المسيح، للآب في تتميم مشيئته .
(5) وفي قيامة إسحاق من على المذبح، في اليوم الثالث) رمز جميل لقيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح ؛ 1كو15: 3، 4). 

(6) بعد أن أَصعد إبراهيم الكبش مُحرقة عوضًا عن ابنه، قيل «ثم رجع إبراهيم إلى غُلاميه»ولم يُذكر رجوع إسحاق، لأنه رمز جميل للشخص الفريد الذي بعد موته وقيامته، صعد فوق جميع السماوات. 

(7) كان زواج إسحاق برفقة من أجمل الرموز لاقتران المسيح بالكنيسة، العروس السماوية، التي أحبها المسيح وأسلم نفسه لأجلها، وقريبًا سيُحضرها لنفسه. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز .

*(Gen 21:4) ​*​​​​​​​​​وَخَتَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَهُوَ ابْنُ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ اللهُ. 

اسحق هو اول شخص تم ختانه بعد 8 ايام كما امر الله ابراهيم​اما ابراهيم نفسه كان فى عمر 99 سنة عندما اختتن 
اسماعيل كان فى عمر 13 سنة عندما اختتن ( اقرا تك 17: 24)

اسحق هو اذن اشارة الى المسيح والذى هو الختن الحقيقى


----------

